# moose caliber?



## remingtoncff (Jan 10, 2010)

Im possibly heading out to canada but feel like my 30/06 may be undergunned. should I invest in a larger caliber or have no problem with the 30/06?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

you will be fine, for there size moose are kind of weak


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Your 30/06 will be plenty. I've shot a couple over the years and my .270 with 150 gr. did the job just fine.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

weak? Only saw one shot but that one was anything but weak!!! my brother shot it with a 180 nosler partition out of a 30/06 at 430 disinigrated the shoulder punched him a little far back on the next shot he stood there for a little while while they snuck closer and then laid down but had enough energy to get out of the bed at 125 yrds like a race horse and he put 2 more behind the shoulder before he finally dropped. Had a neighbor shoot one twice with a 340 whetherby at less than 100 yards b4 it dropped. both shots were right behind the shoulder. IMO If you are using a 30/06 you should be fine just make sure to use a premium bullet!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Even a .50 BMG will not compensate for poor shot placement.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

What I mean by weak is they just stand there after the shot, and if you don't shoot again they usually bed down close where you can finish the job.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I see. Would have to agree with ya there have heard that is usually what they do


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've only shot one and it may not be indicative but it stood there after a hit for another quich follow up, then stood a few more seconds and caved in. This was with 150 grain Partitions from a 270 at a bit over 400 yards, both hits through the heart. Were I to do it again I would use my 338 Mag, but at the time the heaviest rifle I had was the 270 so that's what I used...


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Last moose hunt we were on, my dad carried a .338 Win Mag and I carried a 8mm Rem Mag. We shot both our moose at 330 yards.

I put 3 rounds into the "boiler" and a 4th into the shoulders. The 4th shot was taken because my moose stood there coughing as blood poured out his nose. When I hit him in the shoulder, he ran off. The 5th shot was what finally put him down. We jumped him at about 5 feet and I shot him in the hump breaking his back as he ran down the side of the mountain.

We recovered one of the four 200 grain Swift A Frames on the far side of the animal under the skin. It was a prefect mushroom and retained 87% of it's weight.

Dad put two 1/4ing away shots into the "boiler". The bullets passed through the meat of the rump and were recovered under the skin on the opposite side far shoulder. Those Swift A Frames were 225 grains. They were perfect mushrooms as well and retained 86% and 88% of their weight. His moose strolled off as well. We jump his later and he put another round into the front shoulder at 100 yards and finally shot the moose in the hump breaking his back. Dad got sick of his moose running around.

Those animals are incredibly tough, I don't think I'd ever use "weak" and moose in the same sentence. You are seriously under gunned with a 30-06. At the very least, you are limiting yourself to close range shots. I wouldn't try anything over 100 yards with a 30-06 on a moose. Just not enough punch.

With that being said, my uncle has taken 3 moose with a 30-06. It's possible. You just HAVE to get close. Even then. His first moose, he put 6 rounds into the "boiler" before it went down.

Me personally, I wouldn't want to have a once in a lifetime animal out at 330 yards and not have the gun for the job.

Actually I'm going to pick him up tomorrow. I got the e-mail that he's ready for the wall. It's a great pic, but it doesn't do him justice.


----------

